# Moving from JSB to JSA - means test



## kerrymum (24 Jan 2011)

I work part time 3 days a week and I draw my stamps for the other 2 days I am not working. I got a document in the post last week asking me to fill in the means test form for JSA, no letter or anything to state that my JSB was finished. Saying that before Christmas I got a letter asking my employer to fill in my hours and pay for the 13 weeks previous. 

With regards to the means test I had to fill in mine and my husbands income that was it.(we have no savings or captial etc). Because my husband earns over 400pw will i still qualify for JSA. We use the money I get each week to help pay for the chidminder as my wages dont cover it alone when you deduct bills etc for that week

Our outgoings exceed our incomings and I am very afraid that we wont qualify for this JSA. If that is the case I dont think that I would be able to remain working unless a full time job comes along and at the moment that is not looking like it will happen any time soon.

Any advice on how I can deal with this situation


----------



## Ildánach (24 Jan 2011)

Unfortunately there is no provision for childminding costs to be taken into account for JB or JA.  I couldn't say for sure if you will qualify for JA with your husband's wage, it will depend on how many kids you have, and how much income you're getting from your own job, but if you do qualify, then you're likely to get a very much reduced payment.

Have you applied for Family Income Support (FIS)?  At least with FIS they don't take tax into account when calculating your gross earnings, which they do for JA. Check the welfare webpage or citizens information page for details to see if you qualify, sorry i can't post a link as i'm only new here, perhaps someone else can do that for you.


----------



## Ildánach (24 Jan 2011)

Just to clarify for you the way that FIS works.  There is an income level set for your family size, and if your gross income (minus tax, prsi, usc) is below this level, they pay you 60% of the difference.  To qualify you must have at least one child under 18 (or under 22 and in f/t education) and be working 19 hours a week between you and any partner.

The income levels are:

1 child: 506 per week
2 children: 602
3 children: 703
4 children: 824
5 children: 950
6 children: 1066
7 children: 1202
8 children: 1298


----------

